# spam sites



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm, This may sound crazy, but I'd like to subscribe to some spam sites.
The idea is to create special account on my server and then register to some sites, that are sending spam.
After while I'd delete this account and create spam trap....

Anyone know any 100% spam sites?
It was much easier to find them when I was using windows


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2011)

Create an email address and post it on a few forums. I'm quite sure the spammers will find it.

Once you get spam on that account make sure you click on the "take me off this list" link. This won't really take you off the list, but it's a signal to the spammer that the account is 'real'. Once the email address is marked as 'real' it'll be sold to other spammers. They will make sure you get even more.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for tip about selling emails


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2011)

There's a really big market out there for email addresses. Price per email increases if the email addresses are 'active' i.e. actually being read by a human.

Some of the tricks they use to find out which account is real are for instance webbugs, specially prepared links with an ID in them (the ID refers to that email address) and "mailinglist" type links.

So, if you want more spam, click on all the links in the message 

Be careful with so-called drive-by-downloads though, do the clicking on some machine you can wipe.


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There's a really big market out there for email addresses. Price per email increases if the email addresses are 'active' i.e. actually being read by a human.
> 
> Some of the tricks they use to find out which account is real are for instance webbugs, specially prepared links with an ID in them (the ID refers to that email address) and "mailinglist" type links.
> 
> ...



VirtualBox is perfect for this


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL, after about 15 minutes since I disabled spamd, I received 3 spams in INBOX and 1 in JUNK
This illustrates how well spamd defends my mailbox


----------

